

John Gruber: Apple Invented USB Type C - danso
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/13/apple-invents-usb-c/

======
ZenoArrow
"And that the politics of such is that they can't really say that."

I'm going to call bullshit on that one. Regardless of how much or little Apple
had to do with USB Type-C, what historical examples do we have that Apple's
collaboration with the USB standards body would be seen as problematic? Apple
aren't unknown in the world of standards bodies. Just because they use
Thunderbolt on some other devices? Here's a newsflash, Apple doesn't control
Thunderbolt development, Intel does.

If you have some verifiable information about the history of USB Type-C (and
it's protocol counterpart USB 3.1), then by all means share it, but cut out
the rumour mill shit stirring.

